# Malvern College Preparatory School, April 2012



## TranKmasT (Apr 20, 2012)

> Set in the Malvern Hills, the school's location owes much to Malvern's emergence in the nineteenth century as a fashionable spa resort, appreciated for its unpolluted air and the healing qualities of its famous spring water. The school opened its doors for the first time in January 1865. Initially, there were only about twenty four boy pupils, six teachers and two houses but its expansion was rapid. In 1875, there were 200 boys on the Roll and five boarding houses ; by the end of the 19th century, the numbers had risen to more than 400 boys and ten houses. American poet Henry Longfellow visited the school in 1868, Prince and Princess Christian on speech-day in 1870 and The Duke and Duchess of Teck visited in 1891 with their daughter, Princess May (later Queen Mary). Lord Randolph Churchill's speech-day comments on education in 1889 were reported in the Times. The school was one of the twenty four Public Schools listed in the Public Schools Yearbook of 1889. Further expansion of pupil numbers and buildings continued between the end of the First World War in 1918 and the start of the Second World War in 1939. During the two Wars, 457 and 258 former pupils, respectively, gave their lives.[12] Seven former pupils were among 'the few' who took part in the Battle of Britain.
> Following the onset of World War II, the College premises were requisitioned by the Admiralty between October 1939 and July 1940, with the result that the school was temporarily relocated to Blenheim Palace. In 1942, its premises were again needed for governmental use, on this occasion by the TRE and, from May 1942 to July 1946, the school was housed with Harrow School. QinetiQ, a private sector successor to the government's original research facility, is still sited on former college land.
> Having traditionally been a school for boys aged from 13 to 18 years old, in 1992 it merged with Ellerslie Girls’ School and Hillstone prep school to become coeducational, with pupils from 3 to 18 years old. In September 2008, the College's Prep School merged with The Downs prep school on the latter's nearby site in Colwall, Herefordshire to form The Downs, Malvern College Prep School.





Visited with *Donebythehands.*















































































. 


































































Found some UE brainstormining on a white board. Not my work.









*Remember kids, have fun and don't break an entry.*







​---------------------------------------------​


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice , great piks , was here last summer but only the labs were accessable


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome place aint it? Cant believe you had the gates open for you! I had to find a different way in


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

ha ha! crazy place ..good work..


----------



## Stussy (Apr 20, 2012)

Any idea what the Dick Cup was for? I had to chuckle when I saw it though  Great pics!
Looks like there was is a surveyor there getting levels for doing ground works around the building meaning the construction workers could be in within a month or two?!


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 20, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Any idea what the Dick Cup was for? I had to chuckle when I saw it though  Great pics!!



I dunno. Cricket maybe? This bat was in the same room.







Stussy said:


> Looks like there was is a surveyor there getting levels for doing ground works around the building meaning the construction workers could be in within a month or two?!






omj624p said:


> Cant believe you had the gates open for you! I had to find a different way in



Well I have to confess. The picture you are both refering to is actually a google street view screen grab.
I never took any externals because we weren't sure we'd get in and when we came out it as too dark. 
I considerd light painting it up but we'd already avoided a CSO patrol.


Had you both though didn't I.........


----------



## alex76 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots mate think the last one with the wright board is the mutts nuts


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 21, 2012)

Feel like i need to add my bat photo!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 21, 2012)

Good work mate, like it


----------



## nelly (Apr 21, 2012)

Great stuff as always!!!

I know that we're only meant to take photos, but that Operations game?? 

I'm missing the "Spare Rib" out of mine!!!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha what the dick cup for lol ?


----------



## adzst24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great thanks for sharing love the white board pic.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 26, 2012)

great pics


----------



## imyimyimy (May 3, 2012)

lmao at dick cup, i guess thats when quiditch took over aye! plus talk about gettin "dicked" ...


----------



## urban phantom (May 3, 2012)

very nice looks fun thanks for sharing


----------



## skeleton key (May 3, 2012)

Great stuff


----------



## KingRat (May 3, 2012)

A lovely set! Nice report.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 3, 2012)

Great looking place...that staircase looks very nice 

Love the last pic too, must have taken a short while to write that out


----------

